# anyone know of supplements to give to help a luxating patella



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi
my poppy 's recovering from a luxating patella. she still limps on and off and the vet said she will get arthritis are there any supplements i can give her like we would maybe take glucosmine ? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi I am so sorry to hear about Poppy. I don't know of any supplements. But my Kara (RIP) had LP's. The vet gave us cosequin to give to her everyday. I would ask your vet about that. I'm sorry to tell you this, but they normally say, limping equates to pain. Although with LP's before the cosequin, Kara would just hold her back leg up while walking, not so much limping. So the vet said it's defintely LP's did he/she grade them. I think it is graded by how severe it is starting with 1, being less severe and 4 being the worst. Kara had grade 4. After we rested her, and gave her cosequin, she did very well. Anyway, that's just my personal experience with LP's. My Leo has a grade 2, but is doing really well. Do you mean limping or holding up her leg while walking? Sorry you are going through this, but it will be okay, once it gets the right attention.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I highly recommend you get some Joint Care or Wellesse Joint Movement Glucosamine (liquid) in a 32 oz bottle at Sam's for about $19., give your Maltese 3 ml syringe full daily. It sure helped my Puddin with her 2 lux patellas and hip dysplasia. The vet glucosamine did nothing for her.

This is a human supplement, we both took it, I still do. It helps fast and very beneficial.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow--learned something else new today...thanks so much, Claire! Kewl!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use glucosamin and condroitin Phycox,from the vet. 1 chewable for each 10 pounds,you get 120 in a container.. They love them too.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I use cosequin for my girls... and have had a great experience with it. Bella was diagnosed with grade 2-3 and since starting her on cosequin I havent noticed her knee pop out since her last episode which was a few months ago.. Mia's hasnt poped out in a few years... She was diagnosed with a 2 and at her last check up the vet said it was at about a 1. I know that the cosequin doesnt heal LP but for some reason it really helped my girls..


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor Poppy. I hope that she is better soon. I gave Cosequin to my Molly too. She had grade 4 luxating patellas, but at age 15 surgery was too risky. I don't know if it helped on not, but I think that it can't hurt if your vet says it is okay.
The thing that really really helped was Trixsyn. It was recommended by our holistic vet. You can do a google search for it. I bought it direct from the company online. It is hyaluronan, and it lubricates the joints. Within a week or so, she was much better. I also used it for my Lhasa who had pretty bad arthritis in his hips, and it really helped him too.
The other thing that helped was using an underwater treadmill. We went once a week to a vet who did physical therapy. She could walk so much easier in the water, and I think it helped prevent her from getting too stiff. The vet suggested that we also have her walk in the bathtub at home, with warm water just up to the tops of her legs. That helped too, just a few times back and forth, following the moving cookie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

When choosing a glucosamine and chondroitin supplement, you need to be aware that there are 2 very different types. The ones with HCL have a much larger molecule that is very hard for a dog or cat's body to absorb. Those with chondroitin sulfate have a smaller molecule and is much easier to absorb. Manganese Chelate is a mineral that is necessary for the synthesis of bone and the formation of cartilage and the lubricating fluid in joints. I have chosen to use Liquid Health for this reason. They make this for humans as well as animals.

Also, be sure to give a good Omega 3 supplement to help the lubrication of the joints.

In addition to that, certain exercises have proven to be very helpful in keeping those muscles strong to hold those joint in place.


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

thankyou everyone. the vet did nt grade it but i ll ask when i take her back. she does nt hold her leg up but it looks like she's walking slightly stiffly but not quite a limp at the moment. it doesnt seem to be holding her back and she s full of life, but i ll get her checked again is its been 4 weeks since her knee popped out.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

gill5444 said:


> thankyou everyone. the vet did nt grade it but i ll ask when i take her back. she does nt hold her leg up but it looks like she's walking slightly stiffly but not quite a limp at the moment. it doesnt seem to be holding her back and she s full of life, but i ll get her checked again is its been 4 weeks since her knee popped out.


Awww I do hope your baby feels better. I don't mean to be a pain, but I know what you are going through with your little darling. Just will share a couple of pointers with you that our vet gave us, with the LP issue. Rest her if possilbe, no jumping, and as best as you can, no floors where she can slide. You have to see my house now. It's the house of carpets. I will keep your baby in my thoughts and prayers. Don't you worry, once they get to the bottom of it, your baby will be back to her lovely self.

Hugs.


----------

